

Amazon Web Services (AWS) SDK for Java - andrevoget
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/03/22/announcing-the-aws-sdk-for-java/

======
mark_l_watson
I think this is an old link. That said, one of the best things about AWS is
their great online documentation. A few years ago a customer wanted a web
service quickly deployed to AWS, and even having never used it before,
everything that I needed was well documented and worked as advertised so it
only took a couple of hours.

~~~
timf
> I think this is an old link.

It's new, here's the announcement in the SDK forum (dated yesterday):

[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annI...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=623)

------
va_coder
Anybody tried this with Groovy? It seems Gaelyk with Google Appengine would be
easier to deploy.

